# Facemask



## Jace (Oct 27, 2006)

I just got done making Nanali's NIC cage andchanging out the carpet from Bud's into all tile. Anyway, Nanali wasexploring and decided to put her toy roll into her food dish. Insteadof taking it out when she saw the food she just kinda pushed on andreached for it. Only to find it become really dark. She didn't evenfinish chewing to take it off so it gave me a few seconds to take aquick picture with my camera. Here you go.


----------



## binkies (Oct 27, 2006)

Awww, poor baby. It looks like she is pretty calm to have that on there.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 27, 2006)

That's cute and funny! What a silly bun.


----------



## Haley (Oct 27, 2006)

Aww what a little cutie! Ive had that happen to Basil before. Glad you had your camera handy!


----------



## cheryl (Oct 28, 2006)

Ohh my! what an adorable but silly little girl lol



cheryl


----------



## My Rabbit Sunshine (Oct 28, 2006)

aww! she is too cute!


----------



## Linz_1987 (Nov 10, 2006)

Hah thats so funny! Toilet rolls are the bestest toys! And are very usefull for other things Pepper agrees.

Pepper got annoyed at having floppy ears in her face.








She then realised how usefull toilet rolls really were.








By the way, Pepper put it there, I didnt onder:


----------

